# 10g planted flagfish killie tank



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well I am finally getting back into the hobby after a break for college and all that nasty dorm life stuff.

finally settled into a house with a couple roomates and the landlord okayed some tanks a few weeks ago.
upon hearing this I promptly brought out 2 10s, 20g and my 30gallon breeder.
I then built a stand for the 30g breeder planning a small african tank, well turns out that is now a reef tank with rock/corals pending shipment tomorrow haha.
but to the subject of this thread.
I setup a 10g on the floor of my bedroom with plans to do a nice iwagumi tank with celestial danios or something along those lines.
that plan got scratched when I went into the LFS and spotted a tank full of american flagfish killies.
I purchased flourite and started working on getting the tank prepped for those killies cause I just HAD to have them.

currently equipment running on the tank.
50w submersible heater.
regent 5-15g my very first filter which was used when I got it 12ish years ago 
lighting is using the stock 10g canopy hood, but with a slight mod.
its currently running 2 23w cfl bulbs with 100w equiv at 6500k.

current stock.
1 male flagfish.
2 female flagfish for classy company of course.

and plants.
riccia fluitans.
anubias nana. decent sized plant, both free from a fellow aquarist many thanks to him.

the tank is a high light system, will be doing diy co2 once more plants are added along with dosing ferts.
I plan on more plants, I have dwarf microsword lined up for after new years, along with a couple lines on endlers.
endlers likely will be a seperate 10g.

so far the flagfish have adapted well to the new conditions, they are voracious little buggers, have already cleaned over half the nana of any tiny sprigs of hair algae.
rather amusing watching them tear and pull it off wiggling all over.
plan to breed them once they are in better condition and used to surroundings.

pics will follow when I find where I misplaced the batteries for my camera

also any thoughts on more highlight plants that are rather interesting, shape, colour, size, etc is always appreciated love finding new things to add.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well been awhile since I lost posted.
this tank seems to be a plant producing machine, its growing riccia and duckweed so fast and thick it chokes out my other plants completely.
tank inhabitants:
3 american flagfish killies.
5 assassin snails.
to many pond snails to count.

substrate: flourite.

lighting: 2x 23w CFLs 6500k

plants:
java fern
najas
corkscrew val
riccia
duckweed
bacopa (carolinia)?
dwarf sag
and a few stray sprigs of java moss I am trying to nurse into growing.

I keep alot of the plants floating and not rooted as it seems they are growing very well and spreading rapidly, dwarf sag/corkscrew being prime reasons.
using this tank as a holding/seeding tank for plants in my 40g breeder project.

here are some pics tonight after I halfed alot of the plants.








interesting riccia growth it comes above the water line and becomes a feathery grass like texture along the surface.








and the leaves from this bacopa are simply amazing.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

looks very nice man if you go down a few posts a have my planted tank posted ...
should i float my plants???and very nice tank!!but whats in the middle?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

its seems to be choice I am floating right now because I didn't care and at first was just trying to get roots so I could plant the actual stuff and then just kind of got lazy and left it.

the middle thing is a divider I was given 8 or so 10gallons from a prior betta breeder for free and cutting them off is risky because of how thin the glass is I found.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

thats not a tank! thats a forest!


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

if you would like to danate some of the riccia to the theg0t0guy charity i would greatly appreciate it....


----------

